# Patey Hats



## seche (22 July 2011)

Where would you look for a 2nd hand Patey?
I have tried ebay for weeks, to no avail, I have a good budget (sadly not quite good enough for a bespoke new one). 

I have tried several hunt websites/classifieds, field and country antiques as well as various other horsey forums etc. Sadly Patey themselves dont do a 2nd hand section as on the whole they are all moulded to fit from new. 

I have even tried googling   6 7/8s LG Patey Navy   I thought there would be many more on the market now that they are no longer permitted and Intro/Pre-Nov (sorry BE90 and BE100!) it appears not the case. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## RunToEarth (22 July 2011)

I would have thought field and country were your best bet, you could always phone her as she is constantly getting stuff in and us often too busy at shows to update her website regularly, if you tell her what you want she is good at finding it! Mr Patey does advise against 2nd hand ones though, H&H did an offer on them last year with about £100 off, may be worth keeping your eyes peeled! Good luck.


----------



## BigRed (22 July 2011)

keep an eye on the BD web site, under their classified section, I have seen the odd Patey hat appear on there.  Unfortunately you just need to keep looking.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (22 July 2011)

Locks Hats are just as smart so keep an eye out for them on Ebay. I've got a very nice blue one.


----------



## oakash (24 July 2011)

carolineb said:



			Locks Hats are just as smart
		
Click to expand...

...ah-hemmm!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (25 July 2011)

oakash said:



			...ah-hemmm!
		
Click to expand...

What was that comment for?!! My Locks hat is really smart and actually looks better on me than a Patey would because I've got such a small pinhead. Not that I actually wear one anymore - feel far safer in a crash cap!!

http://www.lockhatters.co.uk/Riding_Hats__amp__Caps-c64.aspx

What's not smart about these then?!!


----------



## BigRed (25 July 2011)

Patey make the hunt caps that Locks the Hatters sell.  My friend told me - and she works in Locks.


----------



## Steeleydan (25 July 2011)

Try Margerat Ogden at Hamilton show wear, Ive got a black and navy, I measured myself(she tells you how to do it) and then posts them off to you, I think now they are about £170, she advertises in Hounds magazine.
She even sent my first one to Canada for me, 12 years later its still imaculate.


----------



## sychnant (25 July 2011)

Ebay?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Patey-Rid...Clothing_MJ&hash=item2565feb837#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Hanno Verian (25 July 2011)

If you dont have any luck, and are still looking end of the year Patey did a 25% off for all hats ordered in Jan this year, you can just buy the voucher and get it fitted at your leisure, I cant remember the exact figure but it brought it down to about £380.

Hadnt thought about ebay...but could be worth a look, just be aware that they are very shaped on an individual basis, so you could hit lucky...or not as the case may be

HV


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (27 July 2011)

There is a blue 6 7/8's Patey on ebay at the moment.


----------



## Alec Swan (28 July 2011)

BigRed said:



			Patey make the hunt caps that Locks the Hatters sell.  My friend told me - and she works in Locks.
		
Click to expand...

She does?  Just hope that the company,  a relatively small one,  don't read this,  or she may very well end up being awarded a DCM! 

Alec.


----------



## seche (28 July 2011)

carolineb said:



			There is a blue 6 7/8's Patey on ebay at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly its a high crown one, which makes my already long face look even longer.. Ill have to sit tight until the right one comes along! Thank you for your suggestion


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (10 August 2011)

There is a blue 6 7/8's standard crown Patey on Ebay at the moment.


----------



## lucy glitters (11 August 2011)

Bear in  mind, though, that Pateys are made to measure so buying a second hand one in your size does not guarentee that it is going to fit your head. They are worth buying new, i had mine made and fitted at Bramham horse trials some years ago. It is still a perfect fit for my not so perfectly shaped head!


----------



## canteron (11 August 2011)

lucy glitters said:



			Bear in  mind, though, that Pateys are made to measure so buying a second hand one in your size does not guarentee that it is going to fit your head. They are worth buying new, i had mine made and fitted at Bramham horse trials some years ago. It is still a perfect fit for my not so perfectly shaped head!
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree, no point in one if not made to measure!


----------



## MangoMan (15 August 2011)

Hi There, I purchased a Patey Hat for my Sister about 6 months ago for £506 pounds, sadly my Dad also decided to do exactly the same. So I have a Black Patey with a small Crown If you or anyone were Interested? I'd be happy to accept half the original value (Gulp!). It's still boxed with all the original Patey leaflets, Lovely lining and the Well known Patey Label. I was about to place It on ebay but thought you guys might be Interested In the first Instance.

Regards


John.


----------



## MangoMan (15 August 2011)

Hi There, I forgot to Mention this Is a brand New Patey Hat that has not been worn In Black. As highlighted It was £506 and purchase around 6 months ago. Anyone Interested let me know.  Absolute bargain!!

Kindest Regards


John.


----------

